# Smoked shrimp fettuccine alfredo!



## vivid (Mar 30, 2014)

So I smoked some garlic shrimp tonight, and threw them in with some fettuccine and an alfredo sauce.  It wasn't too bad!  This is the recipe I used for smoking the shrimp:

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/kelsey-nixon/garlicky-smoked-shrimp.html

And basically I just used some store-bought alfredo sauce, then topped with a little pasta seasoning and parmesian cheese.

Here's the finished product.  I thought I grabbed a picture of just the shrimp fresh from the smoker but apparently my camera says differently. 













kIyEmK1.jpg



__ vivid
__ Mar 30, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks good from here  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   How was it?


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Vivid!

It sounds like you made a very lovely dinner!!! How great!!!

And it looks like vino off to the side? Come join our "Winos" group, (in the groups section), if you like, as we sure have fun!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

